
Dyson confirms working on an electric car to launch in 2020 - fuzzythinker
https://electrek.co/2017/09/26/vacuum-maker-dyson-electric-car-launch-2020/
======
basicplus2
I hope they will be better built than their vacuum cleaners.

Onve they were well built but if you ever have to repair one you will see how
cheaply and shodily they are made.

